

I'm putting on a Y Combinator panel at SXSW 09 and I'd like your vote (and feedback) - kn0thing
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/2044

======
kn0thing
A few people had asked me about setting this up and I've finally gotten around
to it. If it gets accepted, I plan on using InsideYC.reddit.com to solicit
questions to ask the panelists in the run-up to SXSW. But I'd like to know
specifically from the Hacker News community -- what would you like to be
covered?

~~~
babul
I'd like to hear long-term stories of life before, during, and after YC, for
the companies/founders. Not just snapshots of today. Ideally with low-level
details that provide the true insights, obstacles and challenges faced and
(how they were overcome or bypassed), and the life journey.

When reading books (especially those of
founders/companies/history/philosophy), it is the long-term journey that I
find most interesting.

~~~
kn0thing
Great suggestion, thanks. I'll be sure every startup represented provides this
to start off the panel.

I'll also be sure to bring a big pitcher of orange Kool-Aid. I'm not joking.

~~~
robg
Hilarious, esp the orange! But why stop at a pitcher? How about some audience
participation? Set up a few of those 20 gallon Gatorade buckets at the back of
the room!

------
jmorin007
Voted up - 5 stars

